# Are there any BMS with EMI certificate



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

marc02228 said:


> I am looking for a BMS, that has a EMI certificate.
> Today I talked to someone from the german TUV.
> So, if I want to use Li-Ion batteries, I have to install a BMS. Ok, I wanted to do this anyway. But the TUV says the BMS is the most critical part in a conversion, because the high currents in the car could cause some failure. Sounds understandable. So I need a BMS which was tested for EMI failure and has a certificate.
> 
> Is there any system, which has a certificate?


I'm curious, is the TUV telling you have to have a BMS, or is this your opinion ???


Roy


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> I'm curious, is the TUV telling you have to have a BMS, or is this your opinion ???
> 
> 
> Roy


Exactly. If I Wanna go with liion, i have to use a bms.

And if you wanna use a bms, it has to be emi certified..


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

marc02228 said:


> Exactly. If I Wanna go with liion, i have to use a bms.
> 
> And if you wanna use a bms, it has to be emi certified..


With LiFePo4 you certainly don't need a BMS. With the other types of lithium it isn't quite so clear cut.

So my recommendation for you is to Wanna go with LiFePo4 and not use a BMS which circumvents the entire issue.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

I wouldnt be so sure about that, knowing too well german bureaucracy.

Er ist ja in Deutschland und nicht in Amerika...lol



Roy


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

When I talked to the employee from the TUV, I asked if the BMS has to have a EMI certificate, too. We talked about controller ant motor combination before. 
He said: "Yes, the BMS is the most sensitive part in a EV"
Then I asked, what if I just don't install a BMS?
Answer was: "If I'll use Li-Ion batteries, I have to have a BMS, otherwise I won't get a approval."

Maybe I'll get another answer, if I ask someone else.

Anyway, if someone knows a BMS with some kind of EMI certificate, please let me know...




Roy Von Rogers said:


> Er ist ja in Deutschland und nicht in Amerika...lol


Perfect german


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think you'll end up performing an EMC immunity and radiated test of your completed vehicle... I had to do the same. Such EMC test provides proof of that the vehicle is safe (doesn't go in Tilt mode when its subjected to radio waves) and does not cause radio interference by itself. Read the VN ECE R10 european requirement for electric vehicles for more information on which components are part of the emc requirement. Safety wise VN ECE R100 does not require you to have a BMS.


----------



## mszhao (Oct 17, 2009)

marc02228 said:


> I am looking for a BMS, that has a EMI certificate.
> Today I talked to someone from the german TUV.
> So, if I want to use Li-Ion batteries, I have to install a BMS. Ok, I wanted to do this anyway. But the TUV says the BMS is the most critical part in a conversion, because the high currents in the car could cause some failure. Sounds understandable. So I need a BMS which was tested for EMI failure and has a certificate.
> 
> Is there any system, which has a certificate?


 please contact me.Mandy at [email protected] 
if you use lithium-ion batteries,certainly you need BMS.
without BMS,the batteries are easy to be over charged/over discharged.
and we have EMI test report.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

marc02228 said:


> I am looking for a BMS, that has a EMI certificate.


All of the Elithion BMSs have been tested for emissions to the FCC Part 15 test, and certificates of compliance are available.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Elithion said:


> All of the Elithion BMSs have been tested for emissions to the FCC Part 15 test, and certificates of compliance are available.


The problem is not the emittance of electromagnetic interference. It's rather the absorbance of EMI, so that the BMS is disturbed by the controller, motor brush sparking or some other external noise source.


----------

